# OTRS Installationproblem "apache & mod_perl is needed"



## c63b (30. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Leute,
ich hoffe mal das jemand von euch OTRS (http://otrs.org/) kennt. 

Nun zu meinem Problem ich wollte OTRS installieren doch leider bekomme ich immer wieder gleich am Anfang der Installation diese Fehler:
       apache is needed by otrs-1.3.2-01
       mod_perl is needed by otrs-1.3.2-01

Apache2 sowieso Perl installiert sind installiert.
Kann es vielleicht dadran liegen das ich Apache2 nutze und das dadrauf abgestimmte Perl Paket? 
Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich diesen Fehler umgehen kann? Weil funktionieren sollte es ja auch mit Apache2.

Achso ich als Server Distribution nutze ich Suse 9.0.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Christian Schmidt


----------



## generador (31. Dezember 2004)

hast du mal die readme gelesen

meistens stehen da so dinge wie : --apache2=/schiessmichtot drin

einfach mal lesen


----------

